# Thoughts or experience with a Generic Projector ?



## wiredawg (Mar 3, 2010)

This is a local add. I can get it for $275. It is hooked to a Blu-ray and I am going to check it out Friday night.

This is a very lightly used projector with less than 500 hours used out of 6000. Used in a smoke free home and is free of any defects aesthetically or mechanically. Currently projecting on a 100" screen with great results. Serious Cash Buyers only 

FEATURES: 
1. Support 1080i/720P/576P/480P/576i/480i signals, native resolution 800*600, compatible with 1024*768 
2. Inputs jack: HDMI, S-VIDEO, VIDEO, VGA, AUDIO, TV (analog) 
3. All in one projector! Can be used with TV, Sky, X-box, X-box 360, PS2, PS3, Wii, PC, Laptop, Satellite/Cable 
4. With a function of up/down & left/right picture rotation (horizontal/vertical flip) which could achieve Front/Ceiling projection 
5. Lamp life is 6000 hours on average 
6. Keystone correction for proportional presentations 
7."Green product", no radiation & pollution 
8. Portable type, small size & light weight for various applications 
9.Under TV system, there are such as options as auto TV search or broadcast programs, program management, system setup, software update and software version information view etc. 

SPECIFICATIONS: 
Projection System: RGB LCD Projection System. 
Projection Schemes: Front/Suspension. 
LCD Panel: 5" TFT LCD Panel. 
Resolution: Support 1080i/720i/576P/576i/480i, 800*600, compatible with 1024*768. 
Brightness (PeakValue): 2000Lumens. 
Contrast ratio: 1000: 1. 
Lamp: 150W. 
Lamp Life: 6000 hours. 
Colors: 1.67 million. 
Aspect Ratio: 4:3 or 16:9(16:9 only works with AV, S-video, TV). 
Optical Lens: Manual focus. 
Projection Distance: 1.76 – 5.51 meters. 
Image Size: 50 – 150 inches (in Diagonal). 
Interface: AV, S-video, VGA, TV, HDMI without Sound 
Video System: PAL /NTSC/SECAM. 
Menu Language: English/Spanish/French/ German/Russ/Portuguese/Chinese/Italy. 
Projection Method: back/front/ceiling mount. 
Image Reverse: Yes. 
Keystone Correction: ±15 Degrees. 
Audio Output: 2 built-in speakers, RCA X2. 
Build-in TV Tuner: Yes, analog TV signal. 
TV Signal Input: 75Ω Radio Frequency Signal Input (RF Input). 
TV Signal System: PAL /NTSC/SECAM. 
Mechanical: Dimension (excluding lens and feet) 320mm (Length) ×249mm (Width) ×118mm (Height) 
Net Weight: 4.3 kg. 
Projector Color: Black 
Operating Temperature: 5 – 35 ℃. 
Power Supply: AC 100V-240V or 200V - 240V at 50 /60HZ. 
Power Consumption: 200W. 
Certificate: CE, FCC, EMC, LVD. 
Warranty: One year of the projector on Parts and Labor, six months of the lamp. 
Accessories: Power wire, remote control, manual. 
Extra Lamp Price: FREE 

INCLUDES: 
LCD projector: X 1 MB-500 with Build-in Tuner (analog TV signal). 
Power Wire: X 1 
Remote Control: X 1 
Manual: X 1 
Extra Bulb: X 1


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Stay away if it does not have a brand name. I dont believe the specifications to be correct but give it a look and let us know what you see.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

My take? This guy realized he made a huge mistake and now he's trying to dump that mistake onto someone else. :doh:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I just realised its native resolution is only 800x600 It is a multi media projector and not good for home theater.


----------



## wiredawg (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the responses


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm not sure that I agree with the 6000hr lamp life either. I would think it is more like 3-5000, 6 is pushing it some. IMO.


----------

